
Brain scan can read people's thoughts - gibsonf1
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100311/hl_afp/scienceresearchusbritainpsychology_20100311174114
======
jmount
The "brain scan" crowd has a recent history of over-reaching (and unverifiable
claims). Usually what they show to the press as a single scan is come sort of
composite of many sessions (so would be useless in practice). In particular
the amount of amplification typically used is so great that you can measure a
dead salmon's brain "reacting" to images of people of you allow this sort of
methodology: [http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/090927-dead-salmon-
br...](http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/090927-dead-salmon-brain.html)

